# Salt Dogg under tailgate spreader need review



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone using the Salt Dogg under tailgate spreader? I would be using the dual electric drive model on our K3500 Dump. 

92440SSA Model..


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I talked to a couple of local excavating and asphalt companies that bought them and they like them on there tandem and single axel trucks. You might have a clearence problem though. I tried buying one for my 04 3500 dump and every dealer said not a good idea but I saw one on a F450 it worked but man was it low to the ground.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm also looking into the tailgate spreaders. I'm looking to go replacement tailgate instead of undertailgate for a few reasons. As stated, on a 1ton, the spreader will be lower to the ground. With a replacement, you are replacing a 300lb tailgate with a 200-400lb spreader (depending on manufacturer). With an undermount, you are keeping the tailgate and adding a 400-500lb unit. Being overweight is always a concern on small dump trucks. Some food for thought.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Can't comment on the Salt Dogg. We're on our third season with a Swenson Under Tailgate unit. It has been flawless.


----------



## Wikywak (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Guys... I have limited experience with Salt Dogg. I ordered mine with a swing gate. The parts don't fit. I even called the manufacturer and they sent me new parts that still don't fit. 

If anyone has had and experience with these or is aware of the installation procedures I am all ears. HELP!!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not a single issue after adding a vibrator. Best spreader we have by far. Our v box swenson is biggest POS ever. The saltdogg v box is nice but has issue with salt bridging in the chute above spinner.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's your issues? I mounted a custom one last year


----------



## Wikywak (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Guys

I made some progress on the installation today actually. Seems the parts are such that they don't fit after they've been painted. So I put them on the grinding wheel and took the paint off and they fit.

But it still seems like a HUGE installation project and the directions are really small print and hard to follow.

SaltDogg Tailgate Spreader Fits Pickups, Model# TGS05B

Here is the link to Northern Tool page:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_588_588

If anyone has any tips to share for installing this spreader I'd apprecite your help.

Thank you!

Bruce


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fyi wiky, the thread you replied to with your question, was for an under tail gate spreader. NOT a tailgate spreader. 
As far as your spreader, it's not that hard to put together, maybe need an extra hand in mounting it tho.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

kimber750;1856790 said:


> Not a single issue after adding a vibrator. Best spreader we have by far. Our v box swenson is biggest POS ever. The saltdogg v box is nice but has issue with salt bridging in the chute above spinner.


How strong was the vibrator you added?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

xtreem3d;1857211 said:


> How strong was the vibrator you added?


80# but should easily get away with 40#. Mounted to underside of the spreader itself and completely eliminated any bridging.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wikywak;1857081 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I made some progress on the installation today actually. Seems the parts are such that they don't fit after they've been painted. So I put them on the grinding wheel and took the paint off and they fit.
> 
> ...


Did you get this part too?
Or This
One of these options is required.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

kimber750;1857215 said:


> 80# but should easily get away with 40#. Mounted to underside of the spreader itself and completely eliminated any bridging.


Thanks..i misunderstood your post...I was thinking something like 1700lb on the bed itself


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

xtreem3d;1857525 said:


> Thanks..i misunderstood your post...I was thinking something like 1700lb on the bed itself


We only had an issue with bridging at the auger. Never any trouble getting salt to the UTG spreader. Yes you can just raise the bed to eliminate the bridging put for this truck that requires stopping since it is a pto dump.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike S;1341217 said:


> I talked to a couple of local excavating and asphalt companies that bought them and they like them on there tandem and single axel trucks. *You might have a clearence problem though*. I tried buying one for my 04 3500 dump and every dealer said not a good idea but I saw one on a F450 it worked but man was it low to the ground.


I agree on this for most 1 ton dumps. One of my subs bought one last yr, I worked closely around him and got to see it in action many times....plus getting feedback from him. Here is what I can say about it - for an elec unit, its very powerfull, great spread pattern/throw distance, fit & finish of product is very nice for the $, MUST have vibrator, SCARY low to the ground when bed is raised.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

kimber750;1856790 said:


> Not a single issue after adding a vibrator. Best spreader we have by far. Our v box swenson is biggest POS ever. The saltdogg v box is nice but has issue with salt bridging in the chute above spinner.


I bought the exact same spreader and just installed it on my L8000 single axle. How did you mount the two black leveling rods that go from the spinner to the angle mount? The directions are a little confusing. Can you post some pics of how yours is mounted?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

millsaps118;1857755 said:


> I bought the exact same spreader and just installed it on my L8000 single axle. How did you mount the two black leveling rods that go from the spinner to the angle mount? The directions are a little confusing. Can you post some pics of how yours is mounted?


We don't use it since ours is high enough to not hit the ground with bed all the way up. It is my understanding the rods main purpose is to push spinner backyards as bed is lifted to keep it from hitting the ground. And yes the instructions suck on that part.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

We left ours off as well


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

millsaps118;1857755 said:


> I bought the exact same spreader and just installed it on my L8000 single axle. How did you mount the two black leveling rods that go from the spinner to the angle mount? The directions are a little confusing. Can you post some pics of how yours is mounted?


all you need to do is create a parallelogram with the hinge of the dump being one corner and the spinner pivot hinge the other. The spinner level rod can be shorter as long it remains on the same plane. Simple 8 th grade geometry.

Using the level bar will the stop the spinner from swinging while the truck is in motion and will maintain your distribution pattern as the spinners location under the feed opening is how you adjust your spread pattern


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'll love it if you've never operated a hydraulic UTG spreader before. 

Other than that...............too late now.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1857885 said:


> You'll love it if you've never operated a hydraulic UTG spreader before.
> 
> Other than that...............too late now.


:laughing::laughing:........You are such a Richard....


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1857885 said:


> You'll love it if you've never operated a hydraulic UTG spreader before.
> 
> Other than that...............too late now.


X2! Hydro or gas is the only way to go!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1857999 said:


> :laughing::laughing:........You are such a Richard....


I try to follow your example.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1858005 said:


> I try to follow your example.


Don't follow my example.....My examples just lead to PMs from MJD...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

basher;1857867 said:


> all you need to do is create a parallelogram with the hinge of the dump being one corner and the spinner pivot hinge the other. The spinner level rod can be shorter as long it remains on the same plane. Simple 8 th grade geometry.
> 
> Using the level bar will the stop the spinner from swinging while the truck is in motion and will maintain your distribution pattern as the spinners location under the feed opening is how you adjust your spread pattern


I understand what the purpose is for the leveling mechanism, but when I measure the L & D distances per the manual at the points specified my pull plate is in the plane of obstructing the location of where I need to transfer the L1 & D1 location for where the angle bracket needs to be mounted and the rods to attach. So either I need to torch out a slot on the pull plate so the rods can pass through and allow enough room for them to travel as the box raises or modify the spinner assembly so it's not swinging as the truck is traveling. I'll probably choose the latter.

I was just curious if kimber750 had a different way of mounting this but it seems he discarded this step.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

millsaps118;1859778 said:


> I understand what the purpose is for the leveling mechanism, but when I measure the L & D distances per the manual at the points specified my pull plate is in the plane of obstructing the location of where I need to transfer the L1 & D1 location for where the angle bracket needs to be mounted and the rods to attach. So either I need to torch out a slot on the pull plate so the rods can pass through and allow enough room for them to travel as the box raises or modify the spinner assembly so it's not swinging as the truck is traveling. I'll probably choose the latter.
> 
> I was just curious if kimber750 had a different way of mounting this but it seems he discarded this step.


We have little issue with it swinging while spreading. We did attempt to use it at first but we had issue with clearance because of the position of spinner and the angle the rod had to be to get back to the frame. If that makes any sense. Now that we have the spreader dialed may attempt to reinstall.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1857885 said:


> You'll love it if you've never operated a hydraulic UTG spreader before.
> 
> Other than that...............too late now.


I have operated a hydro UTG spreader in the past, it's what came off this truck. It was great to use but I felt it lacked the ability to fine tune the spinner/auger settings. I could never get the two to match up and spread as good as I wanted them to. When I changed to this Buyers I had the option to go back to hydro but I opted not to as electric seems to be the way to go for us from past experiences with UTG's and V-boxes.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

kimber750;1859780 said:


> We did attempt to use it at first but we had issue with clearance because of the position of spinner and the angle the rod had to be to get back to the frame. If that makes any sense.


That's exactly my same issue, the pull plate is in the way not allowing the distance on where the angle bracket needs to be mounted up under the frame/box.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

millsaps118;1859788 said:


> That's exactly my same issue, the pull plate is in the way not allowing the distance on where the angle bracket needs to be mounted up under the frame/box.


Pretty sure if I do try to install the rod I will have fabricate a new rod with a stagger in it. Been while but don't think their is any way to use the setup that can with the spreader.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We rarely have the leveling rod straight, they normally have a bend in them to deal with hitch plates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We don't run ours with the rod, as it won't work in our setup. 

It works as good as it can.


----------



## birchwood (Feb 13, 2009)

kimber750;1857215 said:


> 80# but should easily get away with 40#. Mounted to underside of the spreader itself and completely eliminated any bridging.


Can you send a pic of the viberator mounted and where you got it. My does nothing but bridge. I took the ss plate off above the spinner and cut out every other divider of the screen. I hate when clump get in and nothing falls through. I'm not very happy with the spreader so far and this is the second season. Hoping the viberator will make it work better.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birchwood;1938217 said:


> Can you send a pic of the viberator mounted and where you got it. My does nothing but bridge. I took the ss plate off above the spinner and cut out every other divider of the screen. I hate when clump get in and nothing falls through. I'm not very happy with the spreader so far and this is the second season. Hoping the viberator will make it work better.


Will try but that truck is on a different site than I am.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

birchwood;1938217 said:


> Can you send a pic of the viberator mounted and where you got it. My does nothing but bridge. I took the ss plate off above the spinner and cut out every other divider of the screen. I hate when clump get in and nothing falls through. I'm not very happy with the spreader so far and this is the second season. Hoping the viberator will make it work better.


My will bridge a little but not bad. This is the vibe Buyers recommends for this unit and where I bought mine http://www.rcpw.com/search/?quest=3008046+ I have yet to install it. I was told by Buyers tech support that you should NOT mount it directly to the spreader but on the dump body 12" from the spreader unit.

Hope this helps you


----------



## rkmat2011 (Oct 28, 2011)

birchwood said:


> Can you send a pic of the viberator mounted and where you got it. My does nothing but bridge. I took the ss plate off above the spinner and cut out every other divider of the screen. I hate when clump get in and nothing falls through. I'm not very happy with the spreader so far and this is the second season. Hoping the viberator will make it work better.


I have the same problem with nothing falling into the auger and having to constantly get out of the truck. Did you ever find a solution to the clogging? I'm thinking about cutting the SS screen or removing it. Thanks. I'm close to Joliet as well btw. Thanks..


----------

